# Anyone from Monterrey



## Caesar (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone here is from Monterrey N.L? Just wanted to pick your brain if you don't mind.

A few things on my mind are:

1. English spoken substantially?
2. Though my expertise is in MFG.(Engineer), is it very difficult for a 30yr male to acquire a job in an empresa being bilingual?


----------

